# How often to dust crickets for leopard geckos?



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

i feed my leos every other day and i dust them every feeding with nutrobal. my female has a small dish of pure calcium on offer all the time. but how often is it best to supplment the livefood,?, every feeding? once a week? for adults and for juvies


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

I do 5 days calcium and 1 day nutrobal  I only feed 6 days cause mine are all fatties.


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

so is it possible for them to be getting too much vitamins or calcium? am i giving too much nutrobal? (evry 2 days [every feeding])


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

i think you may be feeding a little too much nutrobal.. too much vitamin D can result in hypercalcemia which can occasionally be just as bad as hypocalcemia (which leads to MBD - although hypercalcemia has different effects obviously! it does not lead to MBD but can cause problems especially with the nervous system)

However if their healthy im sure your fine!

Personally i feed every day, EVERY feed gets pure calcium powder (calypso) then TWO feeds a week i put nutrobal on. There is also a calcium dish in my vivs. 

So for example

Monday - mealworms + calypso
Tuesday - crickets + calypso
Wednesday - locusts + calypso
Thursday - Roaches + calypso
Friday - Calcigrubs + calypso
Saturday - Mealworms + Nutrobal
Sunday - crickets + Nutrobal


Its not always to that pattern but they all get a mixed diet, and nutrobal on two feeds a week. I also give them butterworms as a treat rather than waxworms as they are more nutritional... : victory:


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> i think you may be feeding a little too much nutrobal.. too much vitamin D can result in hypercalcemia which can occasionally be just as bad as hypocalcemia (which leads to MBD - although hypercalcemia has different effects obviously! it does not lead to MBD but can cause problems especially with the nervous system)
> 
> However if their healthy im sure your fine!
> 
> ...


 thanks chondro


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

wally2 said:


> thanks chondro


No worries hun, sounds like you have well loved leo's :flrt:


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

I asked this same question to my reptile vet. Her response was that in the 20 odd years she has been treating reptiles, everyday a reptiles will come in with vitemen difficiencies. The number of reptiles coming in which have had been over fed vitemens? About 2 in her 20 year career.

Following this advise i dust my crickets every time i feed them


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

jack_rep said:


> I asked this same question to my reptile vet. Her response was that in the 20 odd years she has been treating reptiles, everyday a reptiles will come in with vitemen difficiencies. The number of reptiles coming in which have had been over fed vitemens? About 2 in her 20 year career.
> 
> Following this advise i dust my crickets every time i feed them


 thanks, but what do you dust every feeding? calcium or multi-vitamins?


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

wally2 said:


> thanks, but what do you dust every feeding? calcium or multi-vitamins?


Yep, i just put a little in the bottom of a jug of each, and shake the crix in the bottom.

Worth saying tho i only feed my leos every other day. So in effect they are only getting dusted 3 to 4 times a week


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

I dust my crickets everyday:2thumb:


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

ok each week i do about 3 days calcium and 1 day nutrobal


----------



## 12kslr33 (May 20, 2008)

Sorry this may sound thick but i am new to Leos (getting mine on thurs) You have to dust with calcium x amount of times a week and 2 or 3 times a week with neutrobol, aswell as having calcium on offer at all times?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

12kslr33 said:


> Sorry this may sound thick but i am new to Leos (getting mine on thurs) You have to dust with calcium x amount of times a week and 2 or 3 times a week with neutrobol, aswell as having calcium on offer at all times?


Yeah, most people dust calcium weekdays, vits (neutrobal) weekends.


----------



## 12kslr33 (May 20, 2008)

Is dusting just like dusting a cake with icing lol, (thats the only comparison i can make lol) and can you dust with too much?


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

12kslr33 said:


> Is dusting just like dusting a cake with icing lol, (thats the only comparison i can make lol) and can you dust with too much?


 to dust the insects you simply put the insects in a small bag (eg. sandwich bag) and put calcium in the bag too, then shake it up .


----------

